# Anybody know about Vancouver



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Well weve got our forms & have decided that immigration to Vancouver looks great, weve been mulling it over for a few years now. We know its cold n wet (just like home), & thats fine & it looks so beautiful.
It takes about 18 months to process so were doing background research. Its apparent that real estate is about half to a third of the price over here, but I dont know the nice areas from the bad.
Im sure to be needing to live within commuting distance of restaurant areas & dont mind if were in the city or the sticks.
Any info would be welcome both on location & all matters generally.
Rather than clog up the forum please send me a private message & I will communicate my email address to you.

thank you


----------



## chef-o-matic (Aug 12, 2003)

i live close vancouver.i live in victoria b.c.(capitol city) vancouver is a really beutiful city with a very good culinary scene.lots of good restaurants to work in.but i must say all in all lower b.c. is the best place to live especially on the coast! good luck:chef:


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Hello Chef O Matic,

Thanks for taking the trouble to reply, I hope you dont mind if I ask various things from time to time.

Were planning a recce trip over the next 6 months to see for ourselves if Vancouver lives up to our expectations. Although Ive read a fair bit the books tend to be based towards tourists rather than newcomers so it doesnt really answer my many questions like wheres best Vancouver city or island & how long to travel between the two. Just general stuff like that is hard to get the lowdown on.

Im going to spend the next 18 months brushing up & am about to do a 2nd job in a kitchen whose chef was michelin 3 star trained for 12 years under The Roux brothers. Im convinced he will win his own stars & it can only help my prospects if I assist in a small 3 man kitchen with low covers , to win those accolades. With that on my resume im hoping that I can choose where I work over there rather than be limited to choosing whats available, what do you think .

regards 
mike


----------



## chef-o-matic (Aug 12, 2003)

THERE is alot of high end restaurants and hotels in vancouver as well as victoria.the commute is about 2.5 hours.victoria is bye far a nicer place to live a bit slower paced but nicer. the food out here is predominantly "west coast" a mix between european and oriental cuisine. 


anyways hope you like it

cheers 

andrew stewart


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks again,

Ill look into Victoria, where are the nice places to buy real estate please & ill do a bit of homework.


----------



## lavender luv (Nov 9, 2003)

hi there,
i'm new to this forum thing so i'm not sure if this will work.
i live in vancouver and would like to let you know the food scene here is fantastic! it's hard to decide which restaurant to try when i actually get a night off. if i can be any help, let me know.
Teresa


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanx very much lavender luv, ill contact you when I have some queries.


----------



## chef2be (Dec 4, 2003)

Mike,

Well, let me be the first to say that you have made an excellent decision to move to Vancouver. It is a wonderfull city, and i'm sure you will love it here. I have lived here for all my life, so anything you would like to know about the city, don't hesitate to ask. I'm only 23, so yes, I am young, but I do know the city like the back of my hand. Look forward to hearing from you! And hey, if you need a guide when you come for your visit, i'm always around!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Thats very kind of you. Were hoping to have a look middle of next year,after i take the wife to Barcelona for a week. Hope to contact you in the future,there are so many questions itll take at least an evenings drinking to ask you them all. thanks again


----------



## cmj (Jul 10, 2002)

hi mike 

i moved to vancouver from the uk in 2002 i`ve only just got my permanemt residence status ... it takes ages .

there is some good restaurants. and it is a cool city. 

alot of the chefs i`ve met have worked in london/ uk. 

the costumers in vancouver are a bunch of idiots thou`. they have to order some bullshit diet food . they are all paranoid they are going to die from some thing they eat " ohmygod i`m like lactose intolerant and its like ohmygod got be like like this like "

and people say like out of context to much. and whats with all the yoga wear?

give me uk costumers any day they order whats on the menu, eat it and enjoy it 

look for property on the west side , the east can be funky but is generally cheaper and not as nice ( gee i`m a like a west side snob allready like)


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL.....thanks for making contact,i might need to pick your brains in the future...cheers.


----------



## cmj (Jul 10, 2002)

hi mike hows it going ?

whats your story ?

and what sort of immigration path are you taking?

feel free to get in touch [email protected]

i would be glad to help.

see ya

cmj


----------



## lavender luv (Nov 9, 2003)

cmj,
that comment about the vancouver customers brought a smile to my face....so true! i mean really, what are the chances of a table of four ordering (2 couples not related) and all have a garlic allergy????? hmmm

and the yogawear! argh!:crazy: but i wish i'd bought stock in lululemon when it came out!

born and "like" growd up in bc,
teresa


----------



## cmj (Jul 10, 2002)

its too much !

you don`t work here do you

http://dreadnought.gorgorg.org/photo...00031.jpg.html


----------



## lavender luv (Nov 9, 2003)

oh yah,
still plugging away in vancouver. every while i vow to leave this place and search out a new adventure, but i still stick around for the dreary rain soaked days. 
tell me though, with all the wonderful curry in london, where do you go in vancouver when the craving hits?!:lips: 
i have my fav's but any suggestions?


----------



## cmj (Jul 10, 2002)

i go to indian oven on 4th and err cypress or maple..

its kinda close 

and very good butter chichen and rogan josh ( i`m sure there`s some guy called rogan josh) and the naam bread is exellent.

they deliever too.

or i go down granville island to that spice stall and get a jar of pataks curry paste and knock one up at home.


----------

